# head tilt



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Does your dog do the Nipper head tilt? Every time I put a question voice on, Gryff will cock his head. It cracks me up. I can do it all day long and giggle every time.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes and I LOVE it when they do it!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah it is endearing. It is thought that dogs do it to hear better. Something has captured their interest and they tilt their heads to hear more. Dogs with pendulous ears tend to do it more than dogs with pricked ears. I love it. Just whispering will cause Molly to do it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi does all the time, but Shelby doesn't. It's so cute
when they do it.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is Comet's head tilt. I have to find a picture of Oliver tilting his head


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I love it too! And - do you also get the unblinking benevolent stare when you are eating something. No rudeness - jumping, yipping that sort of thing. Just those pleading eyes that wear you down quickly!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh I love the head tilt but I am surely not a good enough photographer to capture it!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is so funny with it. He will keep tilting until his head is about to fall off, then he will tilt in the other direction. I love the picture of Comet! They just crack me up.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

YES!! I love it when Mimi does it. I make this dog sounding howl noise and she'll do it more!! LoL!! I'll have to find a picture.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh, goody! Another cute thread in the making!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh yes....the head tilt! Two things I love the most about Havanese is the head tilt and the tails.

Casper tilts his head when he hears the words he likes to "DO" the most...like walk, ride, outside, go to work...

Now Missy has never tilted her heard...and I don't know why, but I now love Missy's very expressive tail and I use the word "now" because it seemed to take Missy's tail a while to develope but I think that is the way she expresses herself and I love it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love the head tilt! Both Comet and Gryff are adorable! Here is Kubrick's head tilt:


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie as a puppy...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Mine do the head tilt and I love it!!! Makes me smile every time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My Kodi does the head tilt too. The other thing he does that I think is so funny is taht if he's sitting and looking at you, and you keep talking to him, his tail will slowly unroll onto the floor behind him. It's like if he concentrates too hard, his tail unrolls. It's pretty funny.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye does and it just melts my heart.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Gryff is doing another really cute thing lately. He isn't much of a kisser. More specifically, he doesn't lick. What he does is push his nose to your lips, kind of like a real kiss. It's the thing he did when I visited him at the breeder that pushed me over the edge with him. Had to have him. Okay, so what he's been doing is that I will say "I love Gryffy, do you love Mommy?" Then he will immediately "kiss" me. It is so cute.


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

My Skippy is the only that does it. If I need a smile, I just say something that will make him tilt his head, it makes me laugh. He's just so darn cute! The first picture is a little tilt. The second picture is my babies and me, that one shows the BIG tilt!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Let me jump on this bandwagon - I adore the head tilt too - this is the only picture I've managed to get of it (and I know..it's barely there...shutter lag...)...Karen the tail unrolling thing is so cute too - Kipling does that too. My other favourite mannerism is when he first comes to greet us after a nap or the night he stretches full on like a cat, makes sure his front paws are on one of our feet, and then cranes his neck up at us...it's so endearing.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> Let me jump on this bandwagon - I adore the head tilt too - this is the only picture I've managed to get of it (and I know..it's barely there...shutter lag...)...Karen the tail unrolling thing is so cute too - Kipling does that too. *My other favourite mannerism is when he first comes to greet us after a nap or the night he stretches full on like a cat, makes sure his front paws are on one of our feet, and then cranes his neck up at us...it's so endearing.*
> 
> View attachment 28638


I love that!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Do Oliver and Comet do this too? I love it because he kind of kneads his paws one at a time while he's looking up.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> Do Oliver and Comet do this too? I love it because he kind of kneads his paws one at a time while he's looking up.


Yes and I have been trying to get a good photo of it for such a long time :frusty:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

.......and I'm still trying


----------



## terdonal (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup, Panda does it when we are talking to her especially when asking her a question. It makes her look quite intelligent but then of course she is.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Great thread idea! Heath does it, but Biscuit doesn't. Comet & Gryff look so cute doing it! Heath also lifts his ears straight up, which is hilarious, when I talk to him in a high voice. Here's Heath's headtilt on my recent thread~~the Peaceable Kingdom of Heath, Jesse, & Biscuit. I'm going to bump it back on . . . .


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mintchip said:


> Yes and I have been trying to get a good photo of it for such a long time :frusty:


that's so cute and exactly what I'm talking about! I just love this little mannerism.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

I LOVE the head tilt!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori head-tilts and stretches, too :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> My other favourite mannerism is when he first comes to greet us after a nap or the night he stretches full on like a cat, makes sure his front paws are on one of our feet, and then cranes his neck up at us...it's so endearing.
> View attachment 28638


Kodi does something similar, but he actually puts his feet up on our leg. It's not like jumping, because he does it very softly and gently. Then he will just stand like that stretched against your leg for as long as you keep patting him. We call it "hugs", and he'll do it when we ask now, if he's in a huggy mood. (not if he's wilding and playing though!<g>)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Nipper! that's the rca dogs name. I can never remember. Yup!!! Jasper more than Cash but they both do it. and I LOVE it too!


----------



## TurboMom (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL! Great photos! Incidentally, I was outside with Turbo yesterday and by chance captured his head tilt on my phone camera...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely irresistible picture!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

OH my.... We need more Turbo pictures!!!


----------



## ksj123 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is Harley's little head tilt.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

FINALLY!!! I have a picture of Roscoe's head tilt, ahhh this kid cracks me up


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's Tori's head tilt


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Leslie, I would liked to have heard what you said to Tori to get her head to tilt like that. That would probably be just as cute as the picture! 
:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Janan~ Amanda taught me to make a "moo" sound to get them to do that ound:


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Tori tilts her head like Gryff does. Sometimes he tilts it so far in one direction it looks like it is about to fall off, then he switches to the other direction.

I'm so glad I started this thread. I get such a chuckle out of the head tilt.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

These head tilts are making my day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

KSC said:


> These head tilts are making my day!


me too!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I finally remembered to get a picture of the head tilt! All I have to do is say "treat?" It gets them both to do it!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Here's Tori's head tilt


Tori, you melt my heart. So many adorable head tilters here.

I'm glad this thread was bumped. I ran across my head tilt pictures the other day. Now to find it again.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

_Evye's head tilt_


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's head tilt is adorable!
Comet did one while trying to get his "first" top knot out :frusty: but he still has it in a couple of hours later :biggrin1:
I love seeing his eyes!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Comet, that is an adorable head tilt, you have adorable eyes, and that is an adorable pony....leave it in, pleeeez?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Comet is adorable! I love seeing his eyes too.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Cooper's head tilt.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Love Coopers head tilt! He has such nice eyes.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

It's blurry, but you get the idea!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Natalie, you just need a question mark above Maddie's head! lol


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maxmom said:


> Natalie, you just need a question mark above Maddie's head! lol


I won't tell Roscoe that you just called him a girl :biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Ooops! Sorry, Roscoe! You're just so darn cute!!!


----------



## Lisa1123 (Mar 7, 2010)

These are so cute!! Great thread!
All my dogs do the head tilt and Little Bit raises one ear straight up when I say anything that starts with "wanna...?" Like, "Wanna go out? "Wanna go bye-bye?" I haven't captured it with a picture yet. Will have to work on that.
Little Bit and I have a little routine in the morning that's kind of funny. As soon as I step out of the shower and onto the bath mat she comes to me, waits for me to wrap the towel around myself then immediately puts both front feet up on the edge of the towel and goes into a deep stretch while I say "sttrreeeetttccchhh Little Bit"! Then she yawns real big and gets down. If I forget and just walk straight to the sink she will whine at me to remind me!  She's a real creature of habit, just like her 'ol Mom!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Lisa, how cute!!!! I love those stretches!


----------



## Tabbyrawr (Feb 9, 2010)

You guys all have such adorable pictures - I hear that the head tilt is one of the things Havs are known for. ^^


----------

